

DeckPub alpha release, simple iPad publishing - signup code HACKERNEWS - conorh
http://deckpub.com

======
conorh
We just released the alpha version of DeckPub.com, and we'd love to get some
feedback and thoughts from the Hacker News community. You can sign up with the
code HACKERNEWS.

Four of us (2 front end guys, 1 back end coder and a designer) have been
working on it in our spare time for the last month and a half and we think
we've reached the minimal product that we can show. Lots of iterations to come
and plenty to do.

The first version of the product allows people to create great looking
presentations for the iPad. Users log in, create a deck using one of our pre-
created templates, upload some images, add some text and then share the link.
A presentation when opened on an iPad installs to the home screen and
functions offline.

------
ahgandhi
Just what the iPad has been lacking!!!

